# Help. Lexmark 1170 Printer Won't print In Black



## Daniel_P (Mar 27, 2005)

This printer is driving me nuts. It just will not print in black. the Print cartridge is new. Have tried un installing & installing. Can some one help please. :4-dontkno


----------



## choccybikky (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi, a friend also has a Lexmark - the 1150. It too won't print in black all of a sudden. She's also reinstalled to no avail. Any assistance gratefully received.
(The cartridge is new/full!)

choccy


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

Odd. Are you choosing to print in black from the printer setup? What about if you turn it into grayscale in the setup what is the result? Have you tried re-installing the printer yet? Checking cables, making the cartridge is in all the way and proper?


----------



## MoT (May 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

I am getting the same problem with a Lexmark X1180 All in one.

It worked fine for over 4 months and then all of a sudden there is NO black!!!

I have tried reinstalling the cartridges, replacing them with new, reinstalling the drivers - ALL TO NO AVAIL!!! :4-dontkno It works every time fine for colour!!

It is the same when photocopying - a black copy is blank, a colour copy is spot on!!

Can someone please suggest a fix as this is driving me mental!!

Cheers the now,
MoT


----------



## mousepi (Nov 9, 2007)

We're having the same problem with our Dell A920. It had worked fine for over a year. Then the black wouldn't print (color works fine!). 

We replace the black ink cartridge. Same result. 

We bought a NEW printer. SAME problem! 

Removed and reinstalled software/drivers. Also tried on 5 other computers. SAME results.

The only thing we can figure is that it's a software issue - maybe some windows update that changed? 

Does anyone have any ideas?

We'd much appreciate any help.

thanks,
mousepi


----------



## kraftwerk (Sep 15, 2007)

Not surprising that Dell and Lexmark printers have the same problem - I believe they are all made by Lexmark.

Do these printers have separate black cartridges or do they just have one single multi-ink cartridge?


----------



## mousepi (Nov 9, 2007)

they both have seperate cartridges for color and black. the color cartridge works, the black doesn't. 

my husband even put the color cartridge in where the black cartridge goes and the black where the color goes. imagine our shock when the test page STILL only prints the colors and not the blacks! just doesn't make sense.


----------



## kraftwerk (Sep 15, 2007)

At this moment, all I can say is WOW!


----------



## mousepi (Nov 9, 2007)

also don't know if this is a related issue, but the screen that shows how much ink is remaining has quit working. it shows that the cartridges are full even though we know the color cartridge can't be after all the test pages we've printed where the color does print, but the black does not.


----------



## kraftwerk (Sep 15, 2007)

Not being a lover of Lexmarks, I don't know how their monitoring software works, but for some other printers, there is an option in the Status Monitor/Toolbox/Whatever-It-Is-Called that allows you to tell the software that you've replaced the cartridge. 

Strangely enough, this seems to be required mostly for printers with cartridges that have a chip on them - one would be led to think that the chip on a new cartridge actually could communicate with the printer and the proprietary software...


----------



## infotech (Oct 27, 2009)

If either black or colour isn't working try removing BOTH and reinstalling BOTH, not just the one faulty cart.


----------

